

UltraHook – Receive webhooks while behind a firewall - vyrotek
http://www.ultrahook.com/

======
mskierkowski
Years back I worked on the Azure Service Bus ([http://www.windowsazure.com/en-
us/develop/net/how-to-guides/...](http://www.windowsazure.com/en-
us/develop/net/how-to-guides/service-bus-relay/)) which has a feature called
"Relay". Except in the MS case its way more complicated and .NET-specific.
Cool stuff.

~~~
vyrotek
I'm not the author of UltraHook, I just found it interesting because I once
built something very similar for a customer to allow access to a DB behind a
firewall.

Also, I'm literally implementing Azure ServiceBus Queues right now! My startup
has been on Azure since the beta days and I'm migrating a lot of things that
used the TS Queues to the SB Queues. We were actually invited to Redmond a few
years ago to talk to various Azure teams and got a sneak peek intro to the new
ServiceBus features. Of course we were all under NDA so we couldn't really
share our excitement at the time. It seems that you've moved on to a few new
adventures since your time at Microsoft. Good luck with everthing :)

------
captn3m0
Similar stuff:

Pagekite ([https://pagekite.net/](https://pagekite.net/))

Localtunnel
([http://progrium.com/localtunnel/](http://progrium.com/localtunnel/))

~~~
veesahni
(I'm the author of UltraHook)

Note that UltraHook communicates over HTTP and not SSH, so it will work
through most corporate firewalls too. It's focused on webhook tunnelling
instead of general purpose TCP tunnelling.

~~~
johns
Localtunnel (as of the v2 beta) and Ngrok no longer use SSH.

------
jamespollack
this is the most useful service i've personally come across in months --
thanks!!

~~~
veesahni
It's a pain I've dealt with over and over again for a long time. I'm glad
others find it useful too :)

------
twalling
Can I host it myself?

~~~
veesahni
Not right now as the server component is currently closed source (I'm the
author)

~~~
twalling
Thanks. I was curious since I've worked on some projects where that would be a
concern.

